# HILFE ? Spalten Inhalt verschieben oder kopieren



## tottitoast (21. April 2005)

*? HILFE ? Spalten Inhalt verschieben oder kopieren*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Habe eine MS SQL Datenbank mit einer Tabelle ADRESSEN
In dieser sind 4 Spalten: Anschrift_1, Anschrift_2, Anschrift_3, Zusatz,

Die Spalte Anschrift_1 ist leer.
Ich möchte jetzt gerne den kompletten Inhalt von *Anschrift_2* nach *Anschrift_1* verschieben .
Danach den Inhalt von Anschrift_3 nach Anschrift_2 ,
und danach den Inhalt von Zusatz nach Anschrift_3

Aber ich bekomm das irgendwie nicht hin.
Wer kann mir bitte helfen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## hpvw (21. April 2005)

Kleiner Tipp: Normalisierung
Dein Problem:

```
UPDATE adressen SET Anschrift1=Anschrift2, Anschrift2=Anschrift3, Anschrift3=Zusatz
```


----------

